# Can I go back to be the 'naughty wife' in bed???



## beachbabe

Sorry, that was a little forward...my marriage 'so far' is a success story, in that; my husband had a sexting affair with an old flame over a year ago. Got caught, said sorry, acted sorry....did everything I asked him to do, sorry and he's even taken ownership in the underlying issues of his actions AND got counselling . SO now....

Can I go back to being "the woman who rocks his world in bed" *without triggering his past?* 
Don't laugh...I really haven't been able to be myself because I have a little voice in my head that tells me that if I act like 'her' or a 'porn star'...he will want that life back again (porn, sexting, etc) We have really good sex, but he does most of the work.. and I want to show that "I'm 'in to it'.
Maybe this is a better question: when your wife pours on the heat....do you think of other women??? If not then, *LATER????*


----------



## Married but Happy

No, when she "pours on the heat" I'm most likely to think of her because no one else compares, and she is _here_. If she stops, I'd be more likely to think of (or fantasize about) someone else who _might _rock my world.


----------



## mablenc

Did you get counseling?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beachbabe

WOW... 'married but happy' Brought tears to my eyes...how come I didn't think of that? makes perfect sense.


----------



## beachbabe

Yes we had counselling, together and separate. That was also over a year ago.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I think of other women when she fails to pour on the heat.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Married but Happy said:


> No, when she "pours on the heat" I'm most likely to think of her because no one else compares, and she is _here_. If she stops, I'd be more likely to think of (or fantasize about) someone else who _might _rock my world.


:iagree: Exactly. Well Said.

Be confident, and rock his world. Take pleasure and give pleasure. Men like that in a woman.


----------



## ShyEnglishman

beachbabe said:


> Can I go back to being "the woman who rocks his world in bed"


If you want to, why not?



> *without triggering his past?*


You are part of his past. He married you.



> Don't laugh...I really haven't been able to be myself because I have a little voice in my head that tells me that if I act like 'her' or a 'porn star'...he will want that life back again (porn, sexting, etc) We have really good sex, but he does most of the work.. and I want to show that "I'm 'in to it'.


So you want to be the perfect wife? Sounds good to me.



> Maybe this is a better question: when your wife pours on the heat....do you think of other women??? If not then, *LATER????*


No. When my wife 'pours on the heat', the very last thing on my mind either during or after is other women.

I sense a problem here. Your self confidence. Tell me to shut up if I'm wrong, but here goes:

I think that somewhere along the line, possibly when you found out about your husband's 'sexting' affair, possibly not, you lost all your self confidence. You now compare yourself to other women, and have convinced yourself that you don't measure up to them. Is your husband still with you or is he with someone else? From what you've said, he chooses you.

Why don't you do the 'sexting'. In fact why don't you start an affair, with your husband? I don't know where the 'rules' came from when it comes to sex in marriage, but some people seem to thing you have to behave yourself. Wife in white full length nighty, husband in striped pyjamas. Utter tosh. Just go for it. Be as rude as you want with him (rude in the intimate sense, not in the bad mannered sense, unless of course you or he find that a turn on too, in which case its fine).


----------



## beachbabe

shyenglishman....you nailed it on the head. 

I used to be very confident and self assured but when I found out about this woman who was 'intimate' with my husband on their cell phones, it just about killed me. I'm very lucky that they never had a physical affair, but it stung the same way! 

I think because he is doing so well and doesn't want to hurt me again, I want to show him I can be what I once was with him, a pretty sexy gal...especially since its been a year and a half of building a great marriage again. 

I sure do appreciate a guys perspective on this...I will again, be a confident lover.

<3 Thanks everyone....


----------



## beachbabe

Oh, and I do like the 'affair' idea....might give it a go. Why not....he's worth it. Thanks again


----------



## polyol

Talk dirty to him, even act like you are a different woman or put that in his ear. Something like "bet you would like a piece of that other *****" or something like that (sorry mods is this too crude). You would be suprised...it will make him like YOU! and want to be with YOU. Seems weird huh...well guys are...

Just my 2C


----------



## Omgitsjoe

I"ve told my wife many times ..... if you f**k me like that naughty sl*t behind closed doors then ummmmmm why would i ever have the need to look and f**k someone else  ???

If i was to go away on business i'd be thinking and masturbating to my own little f** **** at home and not at the bar looking for a ONE or watching porn ???? 

It may sound harsh for a lot of women with society's perception of a sl*t but if it's between a husband and wife .......... it'll keep him in line and very faithful IMHO


----------



## beachbabe

Oh my gosh...us women really don't get men do we?  

Here, the whole time I'm holding back, afraid I might 'trigger' something, and he's possibly thinking about the "****" and that he need some hot ****t sex...
Great...go figure....:smthumbup:

I always thought a wife is being someone who has respectful and loving sex with her husband. So when I got comfortable and got super spicy with him...I blamed myself for 'creating the hunger' for that kind of sex. I was afraid to go back to that really sexy gal. Are you following me...?


----------



## harrybrown

You will make your husband very happy if you start the action. I do not want to be rude, but if you greet him at home, wearing a coat with little underneath, or a nightie, he will get a clue and he will be only thinking of you. There are other ways, but you get the idea.


----------



## DesertRat1978

If my wife was to really pour on the heat and show genuine interest, I would not know what to do. That aside, If she was to do that I would have no reason to think about other women.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Just putting this together with your other thread, I don't think you can be the naughty dream wife if you don't give head. It's not really possible. Just a little FYI.


----------



## lfortender

Is a nice idea you both go talk to a sex therapist.


----------



## beachbabe

Working on me....I actually do, I was just wondering what the fuss was about! He wants it all the time since I've brought it back into our bedroom a while ago...Again, not wanting it to be a trigger of the affair. 

Since I have been reading responses from you men about BJ's, I had a secret sigh of relief that he is thinking of me more than anyone else.
I should also say this...he's has been totally honest with me about how he's in love with me and wanted us to be happy along. But when your husband has lied to you on something so big as an affair....you ALWAYS have your guard up....unfortunately. Probably my issue more than his...


----------



## jen53

reading this breaks my heart, because of men saying how they would feel if their wives poured on the heat - I cannot pour on the heat, I wish I could go back to that, but when I found out what my husband was into and bought all sorts of things to dress in and play with and put my heart and soul into it - they were the times he started chatting online and arranging/meeting the escorts etc - so it makes it all the more painful, as I assumed if I was role playing, and giving him all, he would see me as that mistress  in fact he told me I was a dirty gerty, told me he didn't like me to wear a mask, told me I was rubbish at being dominant, even though he had never told me he was was into this stuff for all the years we were married, in fact acted as if he had a really low libido, so we never learnt, or grew together in the bedroom- and used me to take photos which he said were for us(none of me,just him tied up etc) so he could put them online to show strangers what they could expect if they met  I cannot find it in me to be the naughty wife now, as I have flashbacks of what he did, and how stupid I feel -


----------



## beachbabe

I think, Jen53, the men are telling us, that if we (women) were dirty for them, that they would be thinking ONLY of us. Not other women. But I hear you....I was very free sexually and then I find out about the other women on the internet; how could we NOT think we had something to do with it??? where we TOO sexy? Or did we give them a hunger for more, from other women??? I still have a hard time with it all. I believe there is a fine line regarding RESPECT! You still have to have respect from your husband....other wise it is a slippery slope to a very unstable emotional state of the woman; we can feel cheap and used!


----------



## just got it 55

I Notice The Details said:


> :iagree: Exactly. Well Said.
> 
> Be confident, and rock his world. Take pleasure and give pleasure. Men like that in a woman.


When my wife rocks my world That's all I can think about and can't wait to get home and eat cake


----------



## just got it 55

beachbabe said:


> I think, Jen53, the men are telling us, that if we (women) were dirty for them, that they would be thinking ONLY of us. Not other women. But I hear you....I was very free sexually and then I find out about the other women on the internet; how could we NOT think we had something to do with it??? where we TOO sexy? Or did we give them a hunger for more, from other women??? I still have a hard time with it all. I believe there is a fine line regarding RESPECT! You still have to have respect from your husband....other wise it is a slippery slope to a very unstable emotional state of the woman; we can feel cheap and used!


I am not talking about dirty A good man respects his wife and will not do anything that she feels is disrespectful.Rock my world show me your into it as much as me.


----------



## Rushwater

Wow, I could not resist replying to this thread!
First, Beachbabe, did you ever find out WHY your husband was sexting with another woman? Did he explain what he would get from that, which he was not getting from you? I ask because, that would shed a little more light on the dynamic of your marriage. 

As far as being "the woman who rocks his world in bed", did he coin that phrase, or did you? Has he asked you lately, to return to being "the woman who rocks his world in bed"? 

My wife and I have been together for 19 years, but it wasn't until 2 years ago, that I revealed to her EXACTLY what were the little kinky things that turned me on as I was too embarrassed, and still am too embarrassed to disclose here on this forum. What was the shocker was that when I conceded this classified information to her, she then disclosed to me her secret desires which she was too embarrassed to tell me after 19 years! Thank God! My wife, the love of my life, has become my dirty wet dream! I mean, I am so blessed that my wife is my absolute fantasy. I am so taken with her that I do not even look at other women, let alone fantasize.

If you are CONFIDENT that you and your husband have gotten to the core reason for his digital infidelity and have completely resolved it, absolutely open yourself up to him (literally and figuratively)! You both deserve to get what you want from each other and your marriage will be a thousand times stronger for it.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

beachbabe said:


> Sorry, that was a little forward...my marriage 'so far' is a success story, in that; my husband had a sexting affair with an old flame over a year ago. Got caught, said sorry, acted sorry....did everything I asked him to do, sorry and he's even taken ownership in the underlying issues of his actions AND got counselling . SO now....
> 
> Can I go back to being "the woman who rocks his world in bed" *without triggering his past?*
> Don't laugh...I really haven't been able to be myself because I have a little voice in my head that tells me that if I act like 'her' or a 'porn star'...he will want that life back again (porn, sexting, etc) We have really good sex, but he does most of the work.. and I want to show that "I'm 'in to it'.
> Maybe this is a better question: when your wife pours on the heat....do you think of other women??? If not then, *LATER????*


When my wife pours on the heat, I only think of her.

The more heat...the more I get tunnel vision.

Don't overthink men and sex. You give it to us good.....we're focused on you. 

Unless the guy is a total narcissist, but that's an ENTIRELY different topic.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

jen53 said:


> reading this breaks my heart, because of men saying how they would feel if their wives poured on the heat - I cannot pour on the heat, I wish I could go back to that, but when I found out what my husband was into and bought all sorts of things to dress in and play with and put my heart and soul into it - they were the times he started chatting online and arranging/meeting the escorts etc - so it makes it all the more painful, as I assumed if I was role playing, and giving him all, he would see me as that mistress  in fact he told me I was a dirty gerty, told me he didn't like me to wear a mask, told me I was rubbish at being dominant, even though he had never told me he was was into this stuff for all the years we were married, in fact acted as if he had a really low libido, so we never learnt, or grew together in the bedroom- and used me to take photos which he said were for us(none of me,just him tied up etc) so he could put them online to show strangers what they could expect if they met  I cannot find it in me to be the naughty wife now, as I have flashbacks of what he did, and how stupid I feel -


Not to threadjack but Jen, are you still married to this twit? Any man who would do such things to his wife, doesn't deserve a wife.


----------



## soulseer

If my wife pours on the heat any doubts about her love for me disappear. It's what we need
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jen53

I am indeed still married to this twit. he has, or had perhaps as he seems to successfully "de sexed" me over the years, a wife who harboured kinky ideas and a hope that with someone she loved and trusted sex would be fun and enjoyable, I have always been into role play and dressing up - always tried but was told no, told not to make a noise etc - so to read his words and longings expressed to strange women is a heart brak.


----------



## treyvion

jen53 said:


> I am indeed still married to this twit. he has, or had perhaps as he seems to successfully "de sexed" me over the years, a wife who harboured kinky ideas and a hope that with someone she loved and trusted sex would be fun and enjoyable, I have always been into role play and dressing up - always tried but was told no, told not to make a noise etc - so to read his words and longings expressed to strange women is a heart brak.


We've all been heart broken like this. I wish you didn't have to suffer through that torture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed_guy

beachbabe said:


> Can I go back to being "the woman who rocks his world in bed" *without triggering his past?*
> Don't laugh...I really haven't been able to be myself because I have a little voice in my head that tells me that if I act like 'her' or a 'porn star'..*.he will want that life back again* (porn, sexting, etc) We have really good sex, but he does most of the work.. and I want to show that "I'm 'in to it'.
> Maybe this is a better question: when your wife pours on the heat....do you think of other women??? If not then, *LATER????*


How do you know he will want to go back to cheating?

I'm not saying this is your case but could it be that a husband goes looking for something because he can't ask for it at home or gets denied? Again, I'm not saying you did this but I see that happen in many relationships, mine included. just something to consider.

My wife has said similar things back when we used to do counseling together. She would say she can't do x, y, or z anymore because it gave her bad thoughts. All I can say is that it would be greatly easier for me to resist any temptation if I could go to my wife with all my desires. 

I don't think of any other women, either during or after any sexual encounter. It's kinda funny because when we are not together, or haven't been intimate in more than a few days, I have no trouble fantasizing about others. But I can't do that when I am with her.

I have tons of fantasies also with her. I have so many scenarios stored up in my head that I would love to act out with her that would not include other people. But she is not a safe person for me to talk to about that because she doesn't trust me for something I did over a decade ago. 

My advice is to let that other stuff go. Unless of course you have reason to believe he is still doing it. Then that's another issue. But if he says he is being faithful and you don't have any reason to not believe him then give him the blank check (within appropriate boundaries). Enjoy being desirable to your husband. There is no greater guard against temptation in a marriage. 

Maybe try to do it in baby steps. Start by texting him and letting him know you are thinking about him. Then what your thinking about, then how you want to do it. It may take weeks or months to get to the more explicit things but the victories along the way will help you gain confidence. You will see the response your husband has to you and it will be easier to let go of those old bad thoughts.


----------



## beachbabe

Wranglerman...Thanks ever so much. Not that my posts are all that interesting but if you look at some of them, you can see that I am trying. I'm not sure if you are a cowboy with that name you have...my husband is. 
Anyways..I have learned a lot from men on this site. Seems to me that most everyone WANTS a good healthy marriage with some heat in too. Sadly, women are funny (not really) that we can hold a grudge for so long that we end up hurting ourselves, too, in the process. 
My hubby, told me that he would never cheat on me if we had sex on a steady basis, so even when things weren't the most 'wonderful' he still go it. (4-6 times a week) Wow! was I surprised when I found out he had an ex GF on the side that he was sexting...and I MEAN sex-ting!) Here I find out, that sex from me wasn't what he really wanted...it was intimacy! **What??**....I think that was the biggest surprise for me because that was what I wanted!!! 
Anyways...I'm not saying what I wanted to say too you, and that is thanks! I'm getting the picture that my hubby wants sex with the caring and the loving feeling that can come with it. We had great 'sex' but mostly it was...well, for a lack of a better word, raunchy. I thought that was what he wanted. 
You sound like you are sorry for what you did, and from a womans point of view, that is great. (I'm not sure what your situation was or is...) 
It took me a couple of months to move forward with my hubby, and for awhile it was better than ever, but I am, for some reason, struggling again. But I sure appreciate you kind words, and will try to get my relationship back on track. He has been trying so I will try those baby steps...
Good luck in getting your wife 'back'...take it from me, we DON'T ever want that feeling we had when we first found out....Nope, not ever! But if we don't get back in the saddle again, someone else will. Every day we live with that fact...it haunts us....


----------



## easy_e

I can't speak for all men, because I don't have mind reading capabilities. So I will speak for my self here.

I go to a restaurant, I order a pizza....I really enjoy pizza, and it turns out they have the best pizza I've had that I can remember and their customer service is awesome, I feel like a king there. I guarantee you, I will go back there for pizza every time I want pizza and no where else. I am satisfied completely there and full every time I leave.

If they stop serving pizza, the quality becomes poor or the service becomes poor? I will stop eating pizza there.


----------



## I Notice The Details

easy_e said:


> I can't speak for all men, because I don't have mind reading capabilities. So I will speak for my self here.
> 
> I go to a restaurant, I order a pizza....I really enjoy pizza, and it turns out they have the best pizza I've had that I can remember and their customer service is awesome, I feel like a king there. I guarantee you, I will go back there for pizza every time I want pizza and no where else. I am satisfied completely there and full every time I leave.
> 
> If they stop serving pizza, the quality becomes poor or the service becomes poor? I will stop eating pizza there.



Yep, I agree, and by the way, who says Pepperoni isn't sexy!!!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## Thepoet

beachbabe said:


> Maybe this is a better question: when your wife pours on the heat....do you think of other women??? If not then, *LATER????*


Hell no! If she pours on the heat, she's blowing my mind and creating way more desire into her not into other outlets. There is nothing sexier than when your partner is crazy about you and shows it to you in intimate ways.

P.S. love the pizza analogy, it's perfect!


----------



## lovelygirl

Married but Happy said:


> No, when she "pours on the heat" I'm most likely to think of her because no one else compares, and she is _here_. If she stops, I'd be more likely to think of (or fantasize about) someone else who _might _rock my world.


In your fantasies you could still think of _your_ woman who rocks the world...
Why the need for someone else?


----------



## I Notice The Details

Men want naughty wives in the bedroom....just do it. You don't even need to ask. Be the sexy person he can't stop thinking about.


----------



## DesertRat1978

Thepoet said:


> Hell no! If she pours on the heat, she's blowing my mind and creating way more desire into her not into other outlets. There is nothing sexier than when your partner is crazy about you and shows it to you in intimate ways.
> 
> P.S. love the pizza analogy, it's perfect!


I agree completely. Sadly enough, I have not experienced this phenomenon in many years.


----------



## hambone

beachbabe said:


> Sorry, that was a little forward...my marriage 'so far' is a success story, in that; my husband had a sexting affair with an old flame over a year ago. Got caught, said sorry, acted sorry....did everything I asked him to do, sorry and he's even taken ownership in the underlying issues of his actions AND got counselling . SO now....
> 
> Can I go back to being "the woman who rocks his world in bed" *without triggering his past?*
> Don't laugh...I really haven't been able to be myself because I have a little voice in my head that tells me that if I act like 'her' or a 'porn star'...he will want that life back again (porn, sexting, etc) We have really good sex, but he does most of the work.. and I want to show that "I'm 'in to it'.
> Maybe this is a better question: when your wife pours on the heat....do you think of other women??? If not then, *LATER????*


Just the opposite.

When she is rocking my world... I am totally focused on the here and the now.... I"m my mind is too full with stimulus... there is no thought about anything else... let alone another woman. Heck, I'm not even thinking about anything out side of her. There are no distractions.

IMHO, the best way to keep his mind from straying is to keep it as interesting in the bedroom as you can.

I will temper that with this... some men are gonna cheat. I don't care how perfect the wife is... Some men are born cheaters and will cheat all their lives. 

I guess I'm weird.. but when I do fantasize.. I fantasize about my wife. About something we did in the past... Or something I wish she was willing to do... like have sex in a public place etc.


----------



## Thunder7

hambone said:


> I guess I'm weird.. but when I do fantasize.. I fantasize about my wife. About something we did in the past... Or something I wish she was willing to do... like have sex in a public place etc.


I'm with ya. Almost all of my fantasies center around my wife. It's usually things I wish she would do. But past events do come into play, as well.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

If I go into the pizza place and see a bunch of other guys having a slice I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## badbane

beachbabe said:


> Oh my gosh...us women really don't get men do we?
> 
> Here, the whole time I'm holding back, afraid I might 'trigger' something, and he's possibly thinking about the "****" and that he need some hot ****t sex...
> Great...go figure....:smthumbup:
> 
> I always thought a wife is being someone who has respectful and loving sex with her husband. So when I got comfortable and got super spicy with him...I blamed myself for 'creating the hunger' for that kind of sex. I was afraid to go back to that really sexy gal. Are you following me...?


No no NO NO NO no no sweetie shag him so hard that you become his sexual goddess. Trust me the more you put in the more his hunger will be aimed at you.
Jeez when i get home I am showing my wife this.


----------



## beachbabe

badbane said:


> No no NO NO NO no no sweetie shag him so hard that you become his sexual goddess. Trust me the more you put in the more his hunger will be aimed at you.
> Jeez when i get home I am showing my wife this.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beachbabe

Well a plan is in the works...if there's an earthquake somewhere in Canada...its me! No more nicey nice sex for him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit

beachbabe said:


> Sorry, that was a little forward...my marriage 'so far' is a success story, in that; my husband had a sexting affair with an old flame over a year ago. Got caught, said sorry, acted sorry....did everything I asked him to do, sorry and he's even taken ownership in the underlying issues of his actions AND got counselling . SO now....
> 
> Can I go back to being "the woman who rocks his world in bed" *without triggering his past?*
> Don't laugh...I really haven't been able to be myself because I have a little voice in my head that tells me that if I act like 'her' or a 'porn star'...he will want that life back again (porn, sexting, etc) We have really good sex, but he does most of the work.. and I want to show that "I'm 'in to it'.
> Maybe this is a better question: when your wife pours on the heat....do you think of other women??? If not then, *LATER????*


I never think of another woman when I'm with her, however, I'm usually that one that has to ask, otherwise, is very rare when she bring the heat on........I think you should do what makes you happy and both of you happy, maybe you have to talk about this with him and see what you get back.


----------



## I Notice The Details

beachbabe said:


> Well a plan is in the works...if there's an earthquake somewhere in Canada...its me! No more nicey nice sex for him
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like the way you are thinking now...you've got a plan, don't second guess anything...just do it. Congratulations! :smthumbup:


----------



## just got it 55

:smthumbup::smthumbup:


I Notice The Details said:


> Men want naughty wives in the bedroom....just do it. You don't even need to ask. Be the sexy person he can't stop thinking about.


A woman (or man for that matter) with sexual confidence is quite amazing. Non stop thoughts and positve mind movies. Over and over they play in my head. (Can't get any work done because of that woman) 35 years married WOW.

The other night she *TOLD ME* she wanted to cvm in her mouth.

WHAT A TURN ON

INTD if I am looking for you I always know to look for you in this thread or the BJ or Cunnilingus thread :smthumbup:

Your my kind of perv


----------



## I Notice The Details

This picture captures my thoughts well. When my wife is naughty, nasty and confident in the bedroom, I feel like I am the luckiest man in the world!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

beachbabe said:


> Sorry, that was a little forward...my marriage 'so far' is a success story, in that; my husband had a sexting affair with an old flame over a year ago. Got caught, said sorry, acted sorry....did everything I asked him to do, sorry and he's even taken ownership in the underlying issues of his actions AND got counselling . SO now....
> 
> Can I go back to being "the woman who rocks his world in bed" *without triggering his past?*
> Don't laugh...I really haven't been able to be myself because I have a little voice in my head that tells me that if I act like 'her' or a 'porn star'...he will want that life back again (porn, sexting, etc) We have really good sex, but he does most of the work.. and I want to show that "I'm 'in to it'.
> Maybe this is a better question: when your wife pours on the heat....do you think of other women??? If not then, *LATER????*


If you desire to ROCK your husband's world....*you hold that power*..... there is nothing greater a man wants ..outside of respect....than his wife oozing with sex appeal ready to take him, please him.... YOU CAN BE THIS WOMAN...and he'll say..."Hot damn, where have you been all my life!" ... once you unlock this goddess from her cage within.....

But 1st....have you and he effectively dealt with this betrayal of the heart...his sexting... I assume you both missed it in ways prior... Has he shown remorse that satisfies ....and you feel his love again.. I feel this is very important to open yourself fully to him...... 

Once this has been emotionally dealt with, washed in the past.....Oh the avenues you and HE can explore together.. Have you thought of taking a shopping spree for lingerie.... pamper yourself... look in the mirror & see yourself as his sex siren...Inspire yourself with what arouses you.... dig your heels in deep....

With his feeling sexual confidence growing / prowling...he will be more than delighted...dare to push yourself to new heights...believing in your ability to please your man....when a feels this from YOU....he isn't thinking of anyone else, he'll kiss the ground you walk on..

Compliments from ThreeTimesAlady (a member here)...I personally found this very inspiring....as I found it during a time I was on the verge of a "sexual awakening" (so I too have missed it in the past in some of this)....



> *Sex is* desiring him every time you look at him. Needing him to fill that wonderful yearning deep inside you that needs filling & to die for.* Sex is *having breasts that ached to be touched & loved & you can not live without it. *Sex is* waking him up in the middle of the night as you need him & want him & then you find that he wants you just as much & you make love for an hour & get up & have coffee & wonder where the years have gone. *Sex is* finding the thrill after years of a man that can still make you scream & turn you to mush. *Sex is* turning him into a crazy man who wants you more than his own life.
> 
> Now. *Love is *being able to see some fault in your lover but shutting your mouth for the good of a marriage. *Love is* having to give & take in a marriage. Learning where to stop an argument when it is not important to win. Winning sometimes can be losing. *Love is* being able to find in that precious other the boy in the man that you fell in love when you 1st married. *Love is* being able to go to the sexiest side of you & turn that man into mush after all these years. *Love is *being able to hear from your lover that if you die first he will follow you as he cannot live without you .* Love is* the sunshine in the morning when it is cloudy out but seeing him next to you makes your world. *Love is* being able to say screwing & not being embarrassed plus any other really dirty word in the bedroom as he loves it. The dirtier the better as we all know that ladies do not talk dirty with those wonderful words but we also know as ladies that when we enter our bedroom to our precious that we leave the lady at the door. We then turn into his sex siren. As hot & as sensual as can be. And then we all know that when we leave that bedroom we again pick up the lady. All us ladies must have the two faces of Eve. This makes for a very very fullfilling marriage, full of intimacy and Love. A man would never stray if he had this.


Always keep the sex SPICEY, men crave variety/ novelty... women crave the Emotional Connection with their husbands...... buy a game, pick up a book, try some erotic message, keep learning. Browse  ADAM & EVE, try some toys, flavored lubes, read reviews. 


We all want







and







in the bedroom! 

*Some helpful links- to give you some ideas >>*

 Sex Info 101 website - Granddaddy list of Sexual Positions 

 Complete Idiots Guide to Amazing Sex ....

 Sheet Music - Uncovering the secrets of Sexual Intimacy in Marriage  ....Excellent book for Christians.

When Your Sex Drives Don't Match: Discover Your Libido Types to Create a Mutually Satisfying Sex Life  ..... ...

Identifying Your Libido Type
 
Passionista: The Empowered Woman's Guide to Pleasuring a Man .....every wife should read this!

The Good Girl's Guide to Bad Girl Sex: An Indispensible Guide to Pleasure & Seduction 

 Discover Your Lover Board Game ....might help break some inhibitions reading cards & playing a game!


----------



## beachbabe

Love this last post...awesome advice!


----------



## just got it 55

My wife went PORN STAR on me last night

I asked her where Little (Her maiden name) was

She asked me If I wanted her back............

Not in this room


----------

